# Welche Zanderrute habt ihr??



## Ammersee-angler (6. Juli 2008)

Ich glaub, der Titel sagt schon alles aus.#h


----------



## Breamhunter (6. Juli 2008)

*AW: Welche Zanderrute habt ihr??*



Ammersee-angler schrieb:


> Ich glaub, der Titel sagt schon alles aus.#h



Nö !  Spinn- oder Ansitzangeln #c


----------



## Ammersee-angler (6. Juli 2008)

*AW: Welche Zanderrute habt ihr??*

nehmt ihr da echt unterschiedliche her??


----------



## WickedWalleye (6. Juli 2008)

*AW: Welche Zanderrute habt ihr??*

CMW Spin System III 2.60m 5-60g :vik:


----------



## Clown (6. Juli 2008)

*AW: Welche Zanderrute habt ihr??*

Sportex Carat Spin 2.. 3,3m 10-45 g Wg... Find ich super...#6


----------



## Haihappen sven (6. Juli 2008)

*AW: Welche Zanderrute habt ihr??*

Hallo,
ich selber nutze eine Shakespeare 2,70 cm WG 0-60 gr.


----------



## WallerKalle04 (6. Juli 2008)

*AW: Welche Zanderrute habt ihr??*

Balzer Magna 10-40wg und 20-70wg
Ne DAM 20-100wg
Sänger Iron Claw Damokles  15-65wg
und jetzt kommt noch ne
Berkley Jigolo in 20-75wg dazu!#6


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (6. Juli 2008)

*AW: Welche Zanderrute habt ihr??*

Je nachdem mit was ich auf Zander angele?


----------



## Aalround-Spinner (6. Juli 2008)

*AW: Welche Zanderrute habt ihr??*

Shimano Speedmaster 270H für Wobblerfischen.


----------



## angel-daddy (6. Juli 2008)

*AW: Welche Zanderrute habt ihr??*

Hi,
Magna Matrix MX 9 in 2,7m und 20-50 gr Wurfgewicht
Uli Beyer Esolucius in 2,7m und 20-110 gr
Mitchell Supreme Esox in ca. 8,0m(neuer Spitzenring wegen Abbruch) und bis 150 gr


----------



## Hausmarke (6. Juli 2008)

*AW: Welche Zanderrute habt ihr??*

Daiwa Tornado Zander 3,60m 15-50gr


----------



## Stachelgetier (6. Juli 2008)

*AW: Welche Zanderrute habt ihr??*

Zanderspinnrute: Berkley Skeletor one 15-40 gr 2,70m zum jiggen und wobblern. Wobei letzteres eigentlich mit der Twitche erledigt wird.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (6. Juli 2008)

*AW: Welche Zanderrute habt ihr??*



Ammersee-angler schrieb:


> Ich glaub, der Titel sagt schon alles aus.#h


Nö, also eine Zander-Posen/Stipprute ist was anderes als eine Zandergrundrute, was anderes als eine Zandernatürkoderspinnrute (Varon Manie ), eine Zanderwobblerspinnrute oder eine Zander-GuFi-Spinnrute. Zanderfliegenruten gibt es eher weniger, aber 5 verschiedene Zanderruten gibt es mindestens schon, und nichtmal alle denken automatisch an den "NewComer" bzw. "Neuling"  Zander-GuFi-Rute.

Genau was Stefan auch schreibt:


Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Je nachdem mit was ich auf Zander angele?


----------



## just_a_placebo (6. Juli 2008)

*AW: Welche Zanderrute habt ihr??*



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Je nachdem mit was ich auf Zander angele?



Ja eben. Ich sage mir eigentlich nicht: heute gehts auf Zander, da nehme ich die Rute und Rolle. Je nachdem mit welchen Ködern ich angeln will, kommt dann die entsprechende Combo zum Einsatz. Was dann beißt wird sich zeigen... 


Falls du Jiggen meinst, dann nehme ich:
- Quantum Crypton Manie (3m, <70g) für sehr große und schwere Köder
- Aspire AX MH (2,70m <40g) für das mittlere
- Skelli (2,40m, <24g) oder jetzt meine neue :vik: P&M Specialist Jig (1,90m, <21g) für die kleinsten

Kommt ja auch immer auf die Bedingungen an...

flo


----------



## Ullov Löns (6. Juli 2008)

*AW: Welche Zanderrute habt ihr??*

Zum Jiggen bzw.  Wobblerfischen:

Shimano Aspire 2,10 WG 10-30g leichte Gufis, kleine Wobbler, DS

Spro Inspiration 2,70 WG 20-70g schwerere Gufis


----------



## kulti007 (6. Juli 2008)

*AW: Welche Zanderrute habt ihr??*

Berkley Thunder Bone

Shimano Speedmaster H und XH


----------



## tobi79 (6. Juli 2008)

*AW: Welche Zanderrute habt ihr??*

Iron Claw Damokles 270cm WG30-80gr


----------



## Zanderlui (6. Juli 2008)

*AW: Welche Zanderrute habt ihr??*

mitchel excellence 2.40m 10-40gramm wg


----------



## Toni_1962 (6. Juli 2008)

*AW: Welche Zanderrute habt ihr??*



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Je nachdem mit was ich auf Zander angele?


 
... und wo


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Juli 2008)

*AW: Welche Zanderrute habt ihr??*

Fürs normale spinnen/gufieren:
Quantum Worldchampion Seaspin (20 - 50 Gramm)

Fürs leichte spinnen/gufieren und pilken/zocken:
Berkley Skeletor in 3,0mm mit 2 - 12 Gramm


----------



## Deafangler (6. Juli 2008)

*AW: Welche Zanderrute habt ihr??*

Daiwa INFINITY Q Gummifischrute , 40-80 gr. , 270 cm
zum Gufieren an der Elbe im Hamburger Hafen#6


----------



## froxter (6. Juli 2008)

*AW: Welche Zanderrute habt ihr??*

*Shimano Catana AX M 270 (2,70, 10-30g)
*Shimano Catana AX MH 300 (3,00, 15-40g)

Beide zum Spinnfischen; beim Angeln mit KöFi nehm´ ich gerne meine Feeder.


----------



## Toni_1962 (6. Juli 2008)

*AW: Welche Zanderrute habt ihr??*

Nemmt euch bitte ein Beispiel an
@Thomas9904;2108457 und @Deafangler
und schreibt dazu wofür, denn sonst bringt das hier gar nichts #h...


(eine undifferenzierte Aufzählung von Ruten kann ich auch im Katalog sehen)


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Juli 2008)

*AW: Welche Zanderrute habt ihr??*

Hab ich doch geschrieben: 


> *Fürs normale spinnen/gufieren*:
> Quantum Worldchampion Seaspin (20 - 50 Gramm)
> 
> *Fürs leichte spinnen/gufieren und pilken/zocken*:
> Berkley Skeletor in 3,0mm mit 2 - 12 Gramm


----------



## Toni_1962 (6. Juli 2008)

*AW: Welche Zanderrute habt ihr??*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Hab ich doch geschrieben:


 
@Thomas9904
Habe dich doch deswegen als Beispiel genommen, wie man es machen soll .... 

siehe:


Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Nemmt euch bitte ein Beispiel an
> @Thomas9904;2108457 und @Deafangler
> und schreibt dazu wofür, denn sonst bringt das hier gar nichts #h...
> 
> ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Juli 2008)

*AW: Welche Zanderrute habt ihr??*

uups, falsch verstanden, sorry ;-))


----------



## Nordlichtangler (6. Juli 2008)

*AW: Welche Zanderrute habt ihr??*

Zander-Posen/Stipprute
 - Balzer Magna Silver 12ft Universal 20-50g
 - Mitchell Esox 6,00m

Zandergrundrute(n)
 - Satz Zebco 12ft Universalruten 40-80g

Zandernatürkoderspinnrute 
 - Seahawk Manie und Vairon Manie, Ultra Spin, je nach KöFis

Zanderwobblerspinnrute
 - Berkley Series One 8ft 4-24g (für's leichtes Spinnen auf Stachelritter)
 - Harrison VHF 10ft 15-45g (ansonsten)

Zander-GuFi-Spinnrute 
 - Berkley Series One 8ft 4-24g (für's leichtes GuFi-Jiggen)
 - Harrison VHF 9ft 5-30g (ansonsten)


----------



## Veit (6. Juli 2008)

*AW: Welche Zanderrute habt ihr??*

Shimano Speedmaster XH 2,70 m zum Gummifischangeln im Fluss (ab und zu häng ich auch mal nen Wobbler dran).
So oft wie ich angeln gehe, wird die nicht ewig halten bei mir. Glaub aber ich kaufe mir wieder eine. Bin einfach voll überzeugt von dem Teil.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (6. Juli 2008)

*AW: Welche Zanderrute habt ihr??*

Veit, die ganzen kleinen Wobbler angelst Du auch an derselben Rute?


----------



## honeybee (6. Juli 2008)

*AW: Welche Zanderrute habt ihr??*

Fantasista Yabai Spin 2,80m WG 20-70g

Skeletor 2,70m WG 20-40g


----------



## Ziegenbein (6. Juli 2008)

*AW: Welche Zanderrute habt ihr??*

*Fürs normale spinnen/gufieren*:

Shimano Aspire 2,70m WG 20-50g oder
Quantum Crypton Manie 2,70m 40-70g



*Fürs leichte spinnen/gufieren*:

Uli Beyer Spezial M55 2,70m bis WG 0-55g


----------



## Ghanja (6. Juli 2008)

*AW: Welche Zanderrute habt ihr??*

Zum Jiggen und und ab und an mal Wobbler:

Shimano Speedmaster 330MH (3,30 m, Wg 15 - 40 g)
Mitchell Track Extreme 280 (2,80 m, WG 80 g)


----------



## Jack Haze (6. Juli 2008)

*AW: Welche Zanderrute habt ihr??*

Für Gufi bis 12cm und Wobbler bis ca. 8cm
Die alte Sportex Carboflex 2,7m WG 20gr

Für größere Gufis u Wobbler
Byron Brown 3,0m WG 25-65gr


----------



## Queequeg (6. Juli 2008)

*AW: Welche Zanderrute habt ihr??*

N'abend,

Gegen Zander fische ich zu 96,3% mit Gummi:vik:. Meine Gufirute ist eine 25 Jahre alte Cormoran, Modell Kunan, Länge=3m, Wurfgewicht= 30-80g und leider nicht mehr im Handel:c


----------



## Veit (6. Juli 2008)

*AW: Welche Zanderrute habt ihr??*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Veit, die ganzen kleinen Wobbler angelst Du auch an derselben Rute?



Hab dafür eigentlich noch ne Prologic Savage Gear Bushwhacker 2,40 m, 15 - 40 g WG. Aber da ich oft zwischen Gummi und Wobbler wechsle und meistens keine Lust hab zwei Ruten mit ans Wasser zu schleppen, muss für die Wobbler auch oft die Speedy herhalten.


----------



## pike1984 (6. Juli 2008)

*AW: Welche Zanderrute habt ihr??*

Fürs Ansitzen mit Pose hab ich eine Cormoran Black Bull Zander in 3,60m mit 10-45g WG, auf Grund nehm ich eine Mitchell Alliance Feeder in 3,60m mit einem WG bis 120g und zum Gufi-und gelengentlichem Wobblerangeln die Shimano Speedmaster H in 2,70m, WG 20-50g. |rolleyes


----------



## hiasih (6. Juli 2008)

*AW: Welche Zanderrute habt ihr??*

Dam Super Natural 3,60m 20-40g


----------



## serge7 (6. Juli 2008)

*AW: Welche Zanderrute habt ihr??*

Gufi im Kanal:

Shimano Speedmaster XH 270


Wobbler etc. im Kanal und stehendem Gewässer:

Tom Hawk Large Bait 270 (zur Not auch mit Gufi verwendbar)


Naturköder / Ansitz:

Rhino DF Lake 360


----------



## HEWAZA (7. Juli 2008)

*AW: Welche Zanderrute habt ihr??*

Zum Spinnfischen:
Mitchell Excelence 2,70m 10-40gr.
Robinson Camaro Power Spinn 2,75m 30-80gr.
Shimano Speedmaster 3m 50-100gr.

Gruß

HEWAZA


----------



## Raubfisch-Fan (7. Juli 2008)

*AW: Welche Zanderrute habt ihr??*

Zum Spinnfischen
Germantackle Shadpro 10-95g (Gufi)
Quantum Manie HM -70g (Gufi, nutze sie hin und wieder auch zum Ansitzen)
Berkley Skeletor 2,4m 4-24g und 2,7 8-32g (zum wobbeln)


----------



## flori66 (7. Juli 2008)

*AW: Welche Zanderrute habt ihr??*

Für größere Gufis und Wobbler die Damokles in 3m und 30-80g.
Für kleinere Gufis und Wobbler eine Daiwa Infinity-Q Jiggerspin mit 8-35g WG in 2,70m Länge.


----------



## Denni_Lo (7. Juli 2008)

*AW: Welche Zanderrute habt ihr??*

KuKö:

Penn Millenium Mega Jig
Balzer Natural Power Spin 85 IM10 für den Rhein
Balzer Natural Power Spin 40 IM7 für Wobbler

und die hier für Hafen und Baggersee:

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=2108371&postcount=522

Anmerkung: es sind keine reinen Zanderruten in dem Sinne, es sind KuKö Ruten, mir ist eigentlich recht egal was da einsteigt, hauptsache Räuber. Ich fische zum Beispiel mit gufi gejiggt auf Zander und Barsch und geleiert auf Hecht und Barsch

Ansitz:
kP habe viele Grundruten, muß halt zum Einsatzzweck passen. Als leichteste und mM nach für KöFi angelei geeignetsten wären wohl meine Balzer Matrix Allroundruten in -50 g WG, was aber nicht heißen mag das ich nicht mal eben "Karpfenruten" dafür hernehmen würde.


----------



## Alikes (7. Juli 2008)

*AW: Welche Zanderrute habt ihr??*

Moin Zusammen,
zum Gufieren in der Elbe (Hauptstrom/selten Hafen):
Harrison VHF 9" 30-75gr

Gruß
Alexander


----------



## WickedWalleye (7. Juli 2008)

*AW: Welche Zanderrute habt ihr??*

Hi,

wenn man verschiedene Rutenkategorien (z.B Spinnruten leicht/schwer, Grundruten, Posenruten etc.) festlegen würde, dann könnte man aus den gesammelten Ruten eine Auflistung machen wie diese hier.


----------



## SAM77 (7. Juli 2008)

*AW: Welche Zanderrute habt ihr??*

zum gufi und spinnfischen
shimano beastmaster ax 3m wg 50-100g

mit der fische ich auch wobbler um die 8g.

MFG SAM


----------



## Pikepauly (7. Juli 2008)

*AW: Welche Zanderrute habt ihr??*

Im Moment die CMW Tactilus plus und bald (vieleicht) die Gleiche wie Wicked Walley.


----------



## ZanderKalle (7. Juli 2008)

*AW: Welche Zanderrute habt ihr??*

Zum Spinnen, Drop Shotten und Gufieren:

Balzer Mangna Magic 150

Daiwa578M-270 60-100g

Rozemeijer Qualiefier Drop Shot long

Balzer S Pro Zander 2-15g

Rollen:

Shimano Exage 2500fa

Balzer Red Heat 1025


----------



## Cobra HH (7. Juli 2008)

*AW: Welche Zanderrute habt ihr??*

exori Champion Spirit
das ist eine Heavy Spin in 3m und 40-80g WG


----------



## bazawe (7. Juli 2008)

*AW: Welche Zanderrute habt ihr??*

zum gufieren: Skeletor 15-40 g 2,70 m
zum wobbeln: Jackson Twitch ´n Trick 9-38 g 2,15 m

Gruß bazawe


----------



## Debilofant (7. Juli 2008)

*AW: Welche Zanderrute habt ihr??*

...zwar nicht mehr der neueste Schrei, aber zumindest vielfach erprobt...

Zum Spinnfischen mit Kleinstgummis:
- wenngleich ich das gute Teil vor Jahren bei einem Hänger zerlegt habe , will ich sie dennoch hier erwähnen, da ich die Rute mit ihrem Fliegengewicht von 90 Gramm jahrelang gefischt und über alles geliebt habe: Shimano "Diaflash zander special 270", 2,70 m, 10-40 WG (altes Modell)
- Shimano "Diaflash ex zander 300", 3,00 m, 10-30 WG (kommt im Handling bzw. in der Feinfühligkeit/Straffheit des Blanks aber leider nicht mehr an die alten Modelle heran)

Zum Spinnfischen mit mittleren bis großen Gummis:
- Shimano "Symetre special 285 H", 2,85 m, 20-60 WG
- Cormoran "Blackstar CM, Deadbait Spin", 2,90 m, 40-100 WG
- Shimano "Diaflash ex spin 270 XH", 2,70 m, 50-100 WG

Leichtes Grund- bzw. Posenfischen:
- YAD Karpfenrute "Florenz" 3,60 m, 1,5 lbs (angelehnt an die Sportex-Kev-Float-Blanks)

Grundfischen im Strom mit Bleien von 50-80 Gramm:
- YAD Karpfenrute "Birmingham" (weiß den Namen leider aus dem Gedächtnis nicht mehr ganz sicher, jedenfalls ist es das Vorgängermodell der Chester), 3,30 m, 2,5 lbs mit verkürztem Handteil (umgearbeitet) - für diese Art der Angelei eindeutig mein Lieblingswerkzeug 
- YAD Karpfenrute "New Port", 3,60 m, 2,5 lbs (wenn etwas mehr Distanz überwunden werden muss, solide geschmeidige Rute)

Tschau Debilofant #h


----------



## Donauhannes (7. Juli 2008)

*AW: Welche Zanderrute habt ihr??*

ALSO:

schweres Gufieren im Strom > 30 gramm Köppes:
- Daiwa Tournament Spinning 9" 30 - 70gr

Mittleres Gufieren im Strom < 30 gramm Köppes
-Harrison VHF Spin 10" 30 - 75gr
- Cormoran Black Star CM 9" 20 - 60 gr ( Multiumbau )

Wobbeln:
Pezon & Micel Specialist Dynamic Cast 190cm 4 - 18gr

Leichtes Stillwasser Gufieren und Wobbeln
Balzer Diabolo 4 in 9" und 5-25 gr und
Skelli 2 in 2,10m und 2-12 Gramm

Gruß Hannes


----------



## hansteiner (7. Juli 2008)

*AW: Welche Zanderrute habt ihr??*

zum grundangeln: 2x d.a.m. allround 3,30 20-40gr.

zum spinnangeln: 1x mitchell excellence 3,00m 10-40gr.

mfg


----------



## Peter K. (8. Juli 2008)

*AW: Welche Zanderrute habt ihr??*

Hmm dann poste ich mal mein Tackle.

Zum Jiggen am Rhein fische ich :

Shimano Aspire BX 2,7m 20-50g

Shimano Stella 4000 FB

Kann diese ausgewogene Kombo nur weiterempfehlen. Habe mittlerweile alle hochwertigen Ruten von Shimano getestet und muss sagen, dass die Aspire das beste Preis/Leistungsverhältnis bietet. Zur Stella muss ich wohl nicht viel sagen


----------



## BasterHRO (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: Welche Zanderrute habt ihr??*

2 echte Traumruten zum Zanderangeln...!:m


----------



## zanderHH (19. November 2008)

*AW: Welche Zanderrute habt ihr??*

ich fische auf zander ausschlieslich mit gummifischen als rute dafür benutze ich die shimano basterra in 2,70/3,00 m
wg 15-65


----------



## Matze- (19. November 2008)

*AW: Welche Zanderrute habt ihr??*

Balzer Natural Power IM10 Carbon Spin 45 
Top!


----------



## John Doe12 (20. November 2008)

*AW: Welche Zanderrute habt ihr??*

Hallo

Momentan noch eine Shimano Speedmaster 270 XH,die wird in 14 Tagen durch eine CMW Spin System 2 ersetzt auch in 2,70m mit 5-85 Gramm WG.

Martin


----------



## F4M (20. November 2008)

*AW: Welche Zanderrute habt ihr??*

Ich mags beim Zander Fischen eher leicht.

 Daiwa Compile-X 7.1 aus der Steez Serie, Wg.: 1/4 bis 1 1/2 oz. mit einer Daiwa Zillion.

Für Gufis mit Jigköpfen bis  21 gr. oder mit flach laufenden Wobblern.

Ungern, aber wenn es mal etwas schwerer sein muß.

 Shimano Antares 270 mit einer Shimano Twin Power 4000

Bei starkem Wind und Ködern bis 30gr.


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (20. November 2008)

*AW: Welche Zanderrute habt ihr??*

Zum gufieren in der Hamburger Elbe (meist Hafen,selten Hauptstrom) benutze ich eine Balzer Natural Power IM 10 Jig 30, WG 5-30gr. 
Damit fische ich vom 8cm Gufi am 7gr Kopf bis zum 12cm GuFi am 28gr Kopf alles was die Köderbox hergibt. Für mich die perfekte Rute!!!


----------



## Tisie (20. November 2008)

*AW: Welche Zanderrute habt ihr??*

Hi,

bei mir alles (auch wobblertaugliche) Gummifischruten  ... Einsatzbereich: stehende und langsam fließende Gewässer ... Ködergrößen: 8-15cm/5-14g Köppe (selten schwerer)


Distanz-Rute vom Ufer: Quantum Energy Seaspin Heavy (3,15m/20-65g)

Universal-Spinne vom Ufer: Shimano Diaflash EX Spinning 270MH (2,70m/15-40g)

leichte Rute Boot (& Ufer Nahdistanz): Shimano Sensilite Special 240M (2,4m/10-30g)

schwere Rute Boot (& Ufer Nahdistanz): Shimano Technium Diaflash AX Spinning 240H (2,4m/20-50g)

Vertikal Rute: Fox Predator XS Jig 6'6" (knapp 2m/15-35g)


Eine Universalspinne für Boot (& Ufer Nahdistanz) fehlt mir noch ... die Rute sollte kräftemäßig zwischen den beiden anderen 2,40er Ruten liegen, dabei aber eine etwas durchgängigere Aktion als diese beiden haben (und natürlich trotzdem sehr schnell/straff ist). Hinweise sind willkommen, auch für passende Blanks.

Gruß, Matthias


----------



## drehteufel (20. November 2008)

*AW: Welche Zanderrute habt ihr??*



Tisie schrieb:


> Hinweise sind willkommen, auch für passende Blanks.
> 
> Gruß, Matthias


 
CTS EST 2,40m, WG 45-90g 
Haste Christian mal angerufen deswegen? Er hat übrigens meine schöne Fox Special Shad gestern als ideale Dropshot-Rute bezeichnet, mit dieser herrlich weichen Spitze.|uhoh: Habe sie ihm als "Referenz" für den gewünschten Griffaufbau mitgeschickt. 
Fox bezeichnet das Ding als ideale Gummifischrute...#q


----------



## Tisie (20. November 2008)

*AW: Welche Zanderrute habt ihr??*

Hi Marco,

danke für den Tip! 

Ich werde mal noch ein bißchen abwarten ... morgen gehe ich erstmal auf die Messe (auch wenn ich nicht glaube, im Fertigrutenbereich etwas passendes zu finden) und vielleicht baut Frank seine 2,40er CTS ja zügig auf und berichtet zeitnah über die Auslegung der fertigen Rute?!

Ideale Dropshotrute, das ist super  ... das wird sicher eine schöne Umstellung, wenn Dein neues Zanderschwert fertig ist.

Viele Grüße, Matthias


----------



## prignitz_angler (24. November 2008)

*AW: Welche Zanderrute habt ihr??*

skeletor die alte mit kork in 2,70 15-40g , merk nicht wirklich wann der gummi auf dem boden ankommt (wo ist das token?)sehs nur an der schnur....


----------



## Denni_Lo (24. November 2008)

*AW: Welche Zanderrute habt ihr??*



prignitz_angler schrieb:


> skeletor die alte mit kork in 2,70 15-40g , merk nicht wirklich wann der gummi auf dem boden ankommt (wo ist das token?)sehs nur an der schnur....



nur bei hartem Grund kommt das "Tock" und aus 30 M  Entfernung kommt auch kaum was zurück vom Aufprall.


----------



## prignitz_angler (24. November 2008)

*AW: Welche Zanderrute habt ihr??*

ich dachts mir schon.... hab schon ganz an mir verzweifelt...


----------



## Flyfisher01 (24. November 2008)

*AW: Welche Zanderrute habt ihr??*

Ich benutze den Dropshot-Stick von Iron Claw#6
Länge : 1,95 m
Wurfgewicht: 4-18 Gramm


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (24. November 2008)

*AW: Welche Zanderrute habt ihr??*

Also bei hartem Grund kommt aus 30 Metern auf jeden Fall noch so viel zurück das ich es deutlich spüren kann - da kannst Du sogar merken ob der Boden eben ist oder Kiesel auf denen der Kopf noch ein Stückchen rutsch bevor er entgültig auf dem Boden ist....

Oder mach ich jetzt was falsch und bilde mir das nur ein? Geht dann aber wohl auch anderen Leuten hier so, Gruppen-Hallos.... |uhoh:


----------



## schakal1182 (4. Januar 2009)

*AW: Welche Zanderrute habt ihr??*

Was für eine Rute hast du denn im Einsatz, Schleien-Stefan?

Ich fischte bis vor 1,5 Stunden eine Speedmaster 270XH. Mit ihr war im im Hafen unterwegs und habe bei 9-12cm Gummis und Köpfen von 15-21g auf 30m nicht gespürt wann der Kopf "auftockt". Erst auf den letzten 15m kommt Gefühl ins Spiel. Ansonsten sehe ich das auch nur am zusammensacken der Schnur...


----------



## Knobbes (4. Januar 2009)

*AW: Welche Zanderrute habt ihr??*

Für das Seenangeln die Crypton Zander bei Jörg Strehlow und für die Flussangelei
(Quantum oder Zebco)  Crypton Zander Manie

bin mit den Rute  sehr  zufrieden,
Verwendung hauptsäclich fürs Guffifischen ( Faulenzen)
aber auch mal mit Blinker und Wobbler.


----------



## jerkfreak (4. Januar 2009)

*AW: Welche Zanderrute habt ihr??*

Zum Naturköderangeln hab ich für Grund und Pose jeweils ein Pärchen 12ft 2Ibs Sportex Karpfenruten und für die schwereren Fälle im Fluss noch ein Pärchen selbstgebaute 12ft mit 2,5Ibs...!

Zum Gufifischen habe ich hauptsächlich die Sportex Multispin in 3m und 15-40g und im Herbst mit größeren Gufis die Turbo Spin 3 in 3m mit 30-60g. Wenns ganz klein sein muss auch mal noch die Berkley Fireflex in 2,40m und 10-30g. Des weiteren wird gelegentlich mal noch mit der DAM Calyber DS gedillert...!

Hinterm Schrank steht für die kommende Saison aber noch die VHF in 9ft -75g und ne leichtere bis 30g soll nun auch noch kommen...!

Gruß,
Jerkfreak


----------



## boot (4. Januar 2009)

*AW: Welche Zanderrute habt ihr??*

Zum Spinnern auf Zander habe ich die Mitchell Premium 302,zum Gufiren die Mitchell Kriss in 2,70 cm 20- 60 gr Wurfgewicht,und zum Zandern mit Köfi eine Harri Feeder  Aquilion in 3,60         40 - 100 gr Wurfgewicht.


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (4. Januar 2009)

*AW: Welche Zanderrute habt ihr??*



schakal1182 schrieb:


> Was für eine Rute hast du denn im Einsatz, Schleien-Stefan?
> 
> Ich fischte bis vor 1,5 Stunden eine Speedmaster 270XH. Mit ihr war im im Hafen unterwegs und habe bei 9-12cm Gummis und Köpfen von 15-21g auf 30m nicht gespürt wann der Kopf "auftockt". Erst auf den letzten 15m kommt Gefühl ins Spiel. Ansonsten sehe ich das auch nur am zusammensacken der Schnur...



Ich fische Harisson VHF je nach Köder in 5-30 oder 30-75g - und sei Dir versichert, so weit wie ich werfen kann spüre ich das auftocken der Köpfe (bei uns am Main 14 - 28g) Wenn ich natürlich mit sehr leichten Köpfen und schlammigem Grund im Baggersee fische ist das von Dir beschriebene Beobachten der Schnur sicher die bessere Lösung.#6


----------



## Fechtus68 (5. Januar 2009)

*AW: Welche Zanderrute habt ihr??*

Hallo, zum Zanderfischen mit Kunstköder benutze ich folgende Kombis:

Spinner, Wobbler ne JH mit Tusk-Blank 270cm  40-80g mit TP 2500 FB
Gummifisch 1: ne JH mit CTS EST und einer TP 3000 SFC
Gummifisch 2: ne Prologic Savage Gear Bushwhacker 10-40g (Ködergewicht) mit eine Red Arc 1030.
Gufi 1 an der Saar, Gufi 2 Weiher


----------



## John Doe12 (5. Januar 2009)

*AW: Welche Zanderrute habt ihr??*

Hallo
Zum gufieren:

CMW Spinsystem II in 2,70m

Zum ansitzen:
Nehm ich meine Aalruten,Balzer Diablo III 45-145 WG,ein bischen grob,aber ich muss öfter 60-80 Gramm Bleie werfen,damit mein Köder da bleibt, wo ich ihn hingeworfen habe.Dafür sind die genau richtig,Zander ist bisher auch noch keiner ausgeschlitzt.

Martin


----------



## gründler (5. Januar 2009)

*AW: Welche Zanderrute habt ihr??*

Alte Skelli Kork 3m,gekauft wo sie rauskam.
lg


----------



## ZanderBone (5. Januar 2009)

*AW: Welche Zanderrute habt ihr??*

Hallo,

Habe eine Berkley Thunderbone 2,70 20-70 gr. zu verkaufen. Werde sie wahrscheinlich durch eine Fantasista ersetzen.
Wenn jemand die Rute braucht kann er mich per Mail kontaktieren.

Ciao Opelhecht


----------



## SpinnAngler93 (5. Januar 2009)

*AW: Welche Zanderrute habt ihr??*

Ich fische nur mit Kustködern auf Zander. Dafür verwende ich eine Shimano Aspire bx 300XH (WG 50-100g)


----------



## Janussi (5. Januar 2009)

*AW: Welche Zanderrute habt ihr??*

Moin! Benutze zum Angeln mit gr. Gufis und schweren Köppen ´ne Sportex Turbo Spin4 mit nem WG bis 75 Gramm. Länge 3 Meter. ( befische weser in bremen )
Wenns etwas leichter sein soll eine ältere Cormoran Black Star CM.Die hat ein WG 20-50 Gramm. Länge 2,70 Meter.
Ganz leicht oder bei Stillwasser fische ich eine Yad Freiburg (auch 10 jahre alt), 10-30 Gramm WG in 3 Meter oder ´ne Penn Millenium Spin in 2.40 Meter. WG wie oben 10-30 Gramm. Je nach Situation- also " Petri Heil"


----------



## UliRodMaster (5. Januar 2009)

*AW: Welche Zanderrute habt ihr??*

|wavey:Hallo Boardies !  Zanderruten wie folgt,da meist im Starkstrom,wie Oder / Elbe/ Lesum/,oder Bodden:
Sportex Kev Pike(alter Blank)2,75m;WG 80 Gramm-
Sportex Black Arrow ,3 m;WG bis 80 Gramm-
Shamoni Lesath Shore Game XH 2,75m;WG -100 Gramm

Daran wird dann Shamoni 3000 GTM; 4000 er Technium,oder
4000 er TP rangehängt.-- Das passt.

Tight lines 
UliRodMaster#6


----------



## Schleie07 (5. Januar 2009)

*AW: Welche Zanderrute habt ihr??*

spinnrute+ansitzrute reichen mir auch wie "breamhunter" schon sagte


----------



## zanderflo666 (5. Januar 2009)

*AW: Welche Zanderrute habt ihr??*

Hi hab mir vor kurzem die Daiwa Infinity Q gummifischrute 2,70 m, 30 - 60g geholt Geiler stecken der süchtig macht


----------



## drogba (5. Januar 2009)

*AW: Welche Zanderrute habt ihr??*



> Mitchell Supreme Esox in ca. 8,0m(neuer Spitzenring wegen Abbruch) und bis 150 gr



Naja meine ist etwas länger .20 m stiprute damit man die grossen 100 kilo zander auch ordentlich ohne drillstuhl beangeln kann.|uhoh:


----------



## vakiLL (5. Januar 2009)

*AW: Welche Zanderrute habt ihr??*

Für Gufi: Harrison vhf 270 -75gr (bald zu verkaufen)
Für Rapfen/Barsch: skelli2  2,40 2 -24gr
Für Wels: JG Power Jig 3,05 -90gr


----------



## Rhineman (6. Januar 2009)

*AW: Welche Zanderrute habt ihr??*

Tach zusammen,
zum Spinnfischen mit Gufis :

Balzer double strike, 305 cm, 10-40 WG und 20-70 WG.
Reicht völlig aus am Rhein, flexibel genug.

Grußanalleundbisdietage


----------



## Enker (17. September 2010)

*AW: Welche Zanderrute habt ihr??*

Tach, hier kommt die DAM Power.

Zum Jiggen und Spinnen:
DAM Green Cross Power Jig.
Wurfgewicht 5-40g / Länge 3m

Toter Köfi mit Pose:
Mitchel Esox
Stellfisch/ Länge 8,2m
und
DAM Quick Stick Stellfisch
Stellfisch/ Länge 6m

Grundangeln
2x DAM Emotion Makrele (starke Feederrute)
Wurfgewicht 50-100g / Länge 3,5m


----------



## xxxtside (17. September 2010)

*AW: Welche Zanderrute habt ihr??*

fische derzeit 2 stecken auf zander

harrison vhf 270cm, wg 5-30g

uli beyer baitjigger 270, wg -75g

als bootspeitsche kommt noch die henk simonsz hs signature allround 250cm, wg 20-50g


----------



## maxe-hh (17. September 2010)

*AW: Welche Zanderrute habt ihr??*

zum spinnen benutze ich 
shimano diaflash ex 2,70m  mit 20-50wg
shimano diaflash ex 3m mit 20-50wg
shimano diaflash xta 2,70 20-50wg

zum ansitzen nehme ich ne
dam spezi composite feeder in 3,60m und 50-150wg


----------



## H.Christians (17. September 2010)

*AW: Welche Zanderrute habt ihr??*

Shimano Speedmaster 300 XH 50-100 Gr

Daiwa Powermesh  2,7mtr.  10-35Gr.

Sänger Global T FTA  3 mtr.  20-60 Gr.

Henk Simnosz Pikefighter Vertical  1,9mtr  14-28 Gr.


----------



## DokSnyder (17. September 2010)

*AW: Welche Zanderrute habt ihr??*

Hab eine Skeletor 2 7-28g in 2,70m um vom Ufer aus zu fischen und eine Shimano Speedmaster Jigging/Jerk in H (10-50g) fürs SOT. 
Da ich aber seit Oktober letzten Jahres keinen Zander mehr gefangen habe, ausser einem Quergehakten, kann man bei den Dingern wohl kaum noch von "Zanderrute" sprechen, auch wenn das ursprünglich ihr Auftrag war.


----------



## e!k (17. September 2010)

*AW: Welche Zanderrute habt ihr??*

Ich benutze zum Gummifischangeln eine Greys Prowla "Spin and Lure" 
in 2,70m und einem WG von 20-50g

Ist eine super Rute leicht, liegt ut in der Hand und macht Spass.


----------



## allrounder1988 (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: Welche Zanderrute habt ihr??*

Fische eine Sportex Carat z 2,70 80g (71g-93g) Toleranz!!


----------



## Anek20dot (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: Welche Zanderrute habt ihr??*

Balzer Magna: 2,75m und 8-50g  für den Kanal
Ultimate Empire: 2,70m und 30-60g für den Rhein


----------



## antmat (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: Welche Zanderrute habt ihr??*

Balzer IM-12 Alegra Spin 75 : 2,75 m und WG :20-75


----------



## kaizr (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: Welche Zanderrute habt ihr??*

Daiwa infinity Q 2,7m 30-60

und

Shimano Speedmaster 240mh 15-40


----------



## rauschakustik (2. März 2012)

*AW: Welche Zanderrute habt ihr??*

Ich habe mir vor ein parr tagen die 
*Shimano lesath 3m 50-100g gekauft und es giebt nix vergleichliches was ich bis her hatte oder es irgendwo noch zu kaufen giebt
*


----------



## MrFloppy (2. März 2012)

*AW: Welche Zanderrute habt ihr??*

Mittleres Zanderangeln:
Gamakatsu Cheetah R86H
Shimano Fireblood 270H
Shimano Diaflash 270h

Schweres Zanderangeln im Fluss:
Shimano Lesath Ultra 270XH
Shimano Diaflash 270 XH
Abu Rocksweeper 942 XH
Abu Orenji 922 XH

Meist aber reichen die mittleren Ruten aus ;-)


----------



## HoHo (2. März 2012)

*AW: Welche Zanderrute habt ihr??*

Kinetic Godspeed stationär und zum Gummifischen ne Balzer Magna


----------



## Shadpoker (4. März 2012)

*AW: Welche Zanderrute habt ihr??*

CTS EST 75g


----------



## siloaffe (4. März 2012)

*AW: Welche Zanderrute habt ihr??*

Abu Garcia Fantasista Yabai 2,70m 20-70g (Gufierute)

J.C. Spin de Luxe 2,70m 20-60g (Lkw-Rute die ist immer mit unterwegs) 

J.C. Spin de Luxe 1,80m 8-32g (Twitsche/Leichte Vertikalrute) 

Abu Garcia Vendetta 2,10m 5-15g (DS Flitsche)


----------



## deBoe (4. März 2012)

*AW: Welche Zanderrute habt ihr??*

Rozemeijer Qualifier Spin 10-20g 2,40m
Shimano sonora 1500 FB
sehr gefühlvoll. :m


----------



## carpfreak1990 (4. März 2012)

*AW: Welche Zanderrute habt ihr??*

Moin, 

Also Ich Fische  3 Ruten: 

1. Shimano Aspius 2,70m bis 28g mit ner Shimano Stella 3000FE 

2. Shimano Diaflash EX XH 2,70m 50-100g mit ner Shimano Twin Power 4000FA oder eine Twin Power 4000SW-A

3. Shimano Beastmaster Drop shot 2,70m 3-28g mit ner Shimano Technium 2500FA

gruß
Jonas


----------



## FangeNichts5 (4. März 2012)

*AW: Welche Zanderrute habt ihr??*

Shimano Speedmaster SSM 270 XH + Shimano Sahara 3000 FD

Nur habe ich damit noch nie nen Zetti gefangen|kopfkrat Naja, kommt noch|rolleyes


----------



## Acharaigas (4. März 2012)

*AW: Welche Zanderrute habt ihr??*

am liebsten fische ich mit gummi die 

shimano diaflash mh 20-50 g in 2,70 m

aber überlege mir in absehbarer zeit was neues zuzulegen... ;-)


----------



## MoselBarbe (4. März 2012)

*AW: Welche Zanderrute habt ihr??*

Hi,

habe eine Jan Gutjahr X Blade in 2,75m und 30-75gr. Wfg. eine echte super Rute auf Zettis. Habe schon richtig gut damit gefangen. 
Für leichte Zanderangelei und Barsche habe ich die Jan Gutjahr Hi Lite auch 2,75m mit 5-30gr. Wfg. 
Der Blank ist ähnlich des Harrison VHF. Wurde nur mit etwas Fremdfaser verstärkt. Aber sonst identisch.
Im Thread Raubfischfänge 2012 liegt sie  neben meinem Zander. Ist auf dem Bild zu sehen.


Petri
MoselBarbe


----------



## h3nn3 (5. März 2012)

*AW: Welche Zanderrute habt ihr??*

Abu Garcia Fantasista Oren Ji 922H mit ner 4000er Twin Power Ci4
Abu Garcia Rocksweeper 942 XH mit ner 4000 Twin Power


----------



## Dikay (19. März 2012)

*AW: Welche Zanderrute habt ihr??*

Daiwa Morethan 96mml + Mitchell Mag Pro Lite 1000


----------



## heineken2003 (20. März 2012)

*AW: Welche Zanderrute habt ihr??*

Shimano Lesath Ultra XH 270 mit Stella 3000 FD,

Petri 

Heineken


----------



## WUTZ82 (20. März 2012)

*AW: Welche Zanderrute habt ihr??*



heineken2003 schrieb:


> Shimano Lesath Ultra XH 270 mit Stella 3000 FD,
> 
> Petri
> 
> Heineken




Zwar eine sehr teuere Wahl aber eine astreine zugleich.

Ich habe mir eine 270 Rute bei Rutenbau.de bauen lassen ein geiles Teil allesdings auch etwas teuer:c

Dazu eine 4000 Stella FB

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/album.php?albumid=1327&pictureid=43281


----------



## Benni1987 (20. März 2012)

*AW: Welche Zanderrute habt ihr??*

Je nach Strömung eine Skeletor pro in 2,70 und mit -40g dazu eine biomaster 4000fb
bei härteren Bedingungen eine Diaflash 2,70 in XH mit bis 100g Wurfgewicht auf der habe ich meine technium montiert,auch 4000der  Größe


----------



## weserwaller (20. März 2012)

*AW: Welche Zanderrute habt ihr??*

Abhängig von Ködergröße und Gewässer sieht meine Gerätezusammenstellung wie folgt aus: 

Harrison VHF M2Q 5-30gr. 9Ft. Shimano Stradic 3000 FJ 

Harrison VHF M2Q 30-75gr. 9Ft. Shimano Twin Power 4000 FC

CMW Spin System II 5-85gr. 9Ft. Daiwa Bradia 3000

CMW Spin System III 15-95gr. 9Ft. Shimano Biomaster 4000 FB


----------



## Junior* (20. März 2012)

*AW: Welche Zanderrute habt ihr??*

Für Stehende Gewässer Harrison VHF 15-45g 2,70m Cobalt blau,mit einer Daiwa Certade 2500 (die Blaue).
Für Fließgewässer Shimano Lesath Monster 300h 3,00m 28-110g, machbares wg ist meiner Meinung aber nur bis 75g da hat shimano ein wenig übertrieben. Mit einer 4000er Twin Power.


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (30. März 2012)

*AW: Welche Zanderrute habt ihr??*

Mal konzentrieren, damit ich keine vergesse...

Erst mal für den Ansitz:

Cormoran Black-Bull-S Special, 40-120 Gramm und 3,60
DAM Speedcast, 40-80 Gramm, 3,30
und noch ein Eigenbau, 30-60 Gramm, 3,30

Für´s Boot:

PacBay 784-2, ca. -30 Gramm, 1,98, Eigenbau
Henk Simonsz Pike Fighter Specialist, -40 Gramm, 2m, mit größeren Ringen modifiziert

Für´s Werfen:

TAC AX Spin, -ca. 45 Gramm, 2,66, Eigenbau
Mitchell Elite Spin, 20-60 Gramm, 2,68

Und seit gestern: *Greys Prowla Platinum Spin, 20-50 Gramm, 2,74 :k*

Ich habe die Rute vor 2 Monaten schon mal in der Hand gehabt und mich sofort verliebt, gestern war es dann soweit, bekommen habe ich sie zum sehr guten Kurs von 120 Euronen.


----------



## MrFloppy (30. März 2012)

*AW: Welche Zanderrute habt ihr??*



heineken2003 schrieb:


> Shimano Lesath Ultra XH 270 mit Stella 3000 FD,
> 
> Petri
> 
> Heineken


 
sehr geile combo, fast wie meine, nur dass ich die 4000er FA habe ;-)

die rute gibt aber richtig gutes feedback, was am anderen ende passiert. zum gufieren meine lieblingsrute, besser noch als meine rocke und die fireblood ...


----------



## Fischereiaufseher (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: Welche Zanderrute habt ihr??*

Moin! |wavey:

Aktuell im Einsatz:

Sportex TiBoron 9ft. mit 60 g WG und Stella 4000 FD. #6


----------



## Nordsee (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: Welche Zanderrute habt ihr??*

Ich benutze beim Spinnfischen die Sportex Blackstream, 2,1 m - 25g WG und die Black Pearl 2,4m  40g WG.
Bin absolut zufrieden


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: Welche Zanderrute habt ihr??*

Naturköder:

Cormoran Topfish Zander 3,3m, neustes Modell
Abu Garcia Target Zander 3,3m

Spinnfischen:

Daiwa Infinity Q Spin mit ner PTI dran, neustes Modell


Für mich alles super Ruten trotz der Preisunterschiede


----------



## Jamdoumo (30. Mai 2012)

*AW: Welche Zanderrute habt ihr??*

Bisher:

Speedmaster AX 270cm XH + Rarenium 4000FA

Jetzt:
 Lesath BX 270cm XH + Stella 4000FE :l


----------



## Wickedstyler (30. Mai 2012)

*AW: Welche Zanderrute habt ihr??*



angel-daddy schrieb:


> Hi,
> Magna Matrix MX 9 in 2,7m und 20-50 gr Wurfgewicht
> Uli Beyer Esolucius in 2,7m und 20-110 gr
> Mitchell Supreme Esox in ca. 8,0m(neuer Spitzenring wegen Abbruch) und bis 150 gr




ähm du fischst ne 8,20 m rute auf zander und hecht !? wie krass ist das denn ..


----------



## Benni1987 (30. Mai 2012)

*AW: Welche Zanderrute habt ihr??*

Shimano diaflash -100g wfg in 2,70 mit einer 4000er biomaster fb
für weniger strömung kommt eine skeletor pro von berkley in 2,70 mit bis 40g wfg zum einsatz.daran kommt auch eine biomaster in 4000.
Ansitz wird mit einer spirorute in 390 mit bis 50gramm wfg gemeistert.rolle darauf,shimano stradic 2500fc


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (30. Mai 2012)

*AW: Welche Zanderrute habt ihr??*



Wickedstyler schrieb:


> ähm du fischst ne 8,20 m rute auf zander und hecht !? wie krass ist das denn ..



Why not ?Des Rätsels Lösung lautet *Stellfischrute*


----------



## Aalzheimer (30. Mai 2012)

*AW: Welche Zanderrute habt ihr??*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Why not ?Des Rätsels Lösung lautet *Stellfischrute*



Und funktioniert Einwandfrei. Meiner Meinung nach die beste Technik mit Naturködern im Fluss und Kanal.


----------



## .Sebastian. (30. Mai 2012)

*AW: Welche Zanderrute habt ihr??*

Grey´s prowla specialist 2,70m bis 50 gramm.
für den fluss leider ewas zu leicht... stehendes gewässer top!


----------



## flocheka (30. Mai 2012)

*AW: Welche Zanderrute habt ihr??*

Spinnfischen: Iron Claw Pure Contact Shad 285 cm 34-107g 
Ansitzfischen: Diawa Aqualight Power Float 390cm 15-50g

Hoff ich konnte dir behilflich sein
Euer florian


----------



## lsski (30. Mai 2012)

*AW: Welche Zanderrute habt ihr??*



Nordsee schrieb:


> Ich benutze beim Spinnfischen die Sportex Blackstream, 2,1 m - 25g WG und die Black Pearl 2,4m  40g WG.
> Bin absolut zufrieden



Ich besitze sie auch Alle die Gelben unzersörbaren Ruten von Sportex und kann das nur bestätigen von 18 Ruten im Blinker Test Platz 2 !!
für wenig Geld !!


----------



## Fischereiaufseher (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: Welche Zanderrute habt ihr??*

Und seit kurzem: 
Shimano Lesath Ultra 2,70H - die allerbeste Zanderflitsche die ich je gefischt habe!!!!! Dazu ne Shimano Twin Power 4000 FC.


----------



## Pikepauly (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: Welche Zanderrute habt ihr??*

Glückwunsch zur Lesath!

Ich fische im Moment eine Spin System 2 im Strom und eine Spin System 3 60 Gramm im Stillwasser. Beide mit Stellas.


----------

